# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Canadá: plan de acción para reducir mortalidad de abejas

## Polinizaciones

*La provincia de Ontario anunció un plan para reducir la tasa de mortalidad de las abejas en un 15% al año 2020 y al mismo tiempo, reducir la cantidad de hectáreas sembradas con semillas de maíz y soja tratadas con neonicotinoides en un 80% al 2017, además  de una acción global para la salud de las abejas polinizadoras.*De ser aprobado el plan, las nuevas normas sobre neonicotinoides entrarán en vigencia el 1 de julio de 2015, justo a tiempo para la temporada de siembra de 2016.Sin embargo, los productores de granos de Ontario, que representan a 28 mil productores de maíz, soja y trigo en toda la provincia, dijeron estar desconformes con el anuncio del gobierno que consideran:  infundado, poco práctico y poco realista.Henry Van Ankum, jefe zonal de los productores de granos declaró que: Con este anuncio, la agricultura y zonas rurales de Ontario han puesto sobre aviso que el voto popular triunfa sobre la ciencia y el sentido práctico.Por otra parte, Barry Senft, CEO de los productores, expresó que creía que las nuevas medidas pondrán a los agricultores en desventaja competitiva con el resto del país y el resto de América del Norte. También manifestó que: Va a significar menores márgenes para los productores de cereales y podría marcar la transición de la agricultura familiar a las grandes operaciones agrícolas de las multinacionales que pueden sostener los márgenes más bajos.André Flys, apicultor de Nobleton, relató que ha visto disminuir sus colonias de abejas y responsabiliza de ello a los neonicotinoides.Estadísticas del gobierno de Ontario revelan que el 58% de las colonias de abejas en Ontario no sobrevivieron al invierno de 2013-14, considerado el peor de la historia.Flys y sus colegas de la Asociación de Apicultores de Ontario, luego de  reunirse con el Ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Asuntos Rurales de Ontario, Jeff Leal, quien ha mostrado mucha preocupación, dijeron sentirse alentados con el apoyo de la autoridad: Tenemos que asegurarnos de que siga adelante. Es un buen paso y en la dirección correcta.Los neonicotinoides  son pesticidas sintéticos a base de nicotina añadidos a las semillas de maíz y soja en el momento de la siembra y se utilizan en millones de acres en el sur de Ontario. Los agricultores los han agregado al 100% de los cultivos de maíz y al 60% de la soja.Un estudio de la Agencia de Protección Ambiental de Estados Unidos mostró recientemente que en la mayoría de los casos de cultivos de soja, no hay diferencias en el rendimiento si la semilla de  soja ha sido tratada con neonicotinoides o si no ha recibido ningún tipo de tratamiento para el control de los insectos.Las abejas pueden estar expuestas a los neonicotinoides a partir de varias fuentes, incluyendo la pulverización, polvo de semillas, residuos en las plantas y a través del polen contaminado.Mientras los neonicotinoides están a medio camino de ser suspendidos por dos años en Europa, debido en parte a la preocupación por su impacto en la salud de las abejas, Ontario sería la primera provincia o estado en América del Norte en regular el uso de los pesticidas.Leal dijo que los agricultores de Ontario han reducido en un 45% el uso de pesticidas en las últimas tres décadas. Sabemos que se puede hacer más, dijo, y vamos a trabajar con los agricultores para proteger el medio ambiente y hacer crecer el sector agrícola.Glen Murray, ministro de Medio Ambiente y Cambio Climático de Ontario, abogó por la protección de la salud de las abejas: Mejorar la salud de los polinizadores no es un lujo, sino una necesidad, dijo, los polinizadores juegan un papel clave en nuestro ecosistema y sin ellos gran parte de los alimentos que comemos no estarían aquí.Los Amigos de la Tierra de Canadá también acogieron con satisfacción la noticia. Beatrice Olivastri, directora ejecutiva de la entidad añadió: La evidencia científica demuestra que los neonicotinoides dañan a las abejas por interrumpir su capacidad de alimentarse, volar y reproducirse, haciéndolas más susceptibles a bacterias, virus u otros microorganismos que pueden causar enfermedades.Fuente: yorkregion.com  Ontario honeybee plan sweet news to some in King Township   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Artículo: Aprueban plan de acción para la diversidad biológica en Ayacucho al 2021 Canadá: nueva envoltura de alimentos a base de cera de abejas Europa: estudio da a conocer la tasa de mortalidad de las abejas Artículo: CAN aprueba plan de acción para gestión integrada de recursos hídricos Hacia un plan de acción mundial para el agua

----------

